# Ruger 10/22 upgrades.



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

I would like to read about upgrades for this firearm. Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Go to Claude Gatewood's website and take a look at his upgrade ideas. He is a local gunsmith that specializes in 10/22 work. He turns them into tack driving pieces of art. claudegatewood.com.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i'd upgrade it to a 17 hm2... drop in barrel and change out the bolt and away you go

http://www.eabco.com/hornady17hm2.html


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I put an aftermarket trigger kit in mine. dropped the trigger pull to a crisp 2lb. The bolt release, trigger spring, hammer, sear spring, were all changed out with this kit. Easy install myself. Only part I did not replace that came with the kit was the magazine release. I liked the flush release instead of the extended release. This improvement made my groups shrink immensely. Have thought of an aftermarket barrel but cannot imagine my groups getting much smaller.


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Tricked out mine using new stock, barrel and rebuilt trigger assembly. All parts from Whistle Pig Gun Barrel. Now a tack driver and looks cool as hell.
http://www.wpgbc.com/prices.htm
Liked trigger performance so much, rebuilt daughter's youth 10/22.
Fun projects and cheap to shoot.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

LittleKing,
I have thought of that but hate to take apart my good shooter. Thinking of buying a used 10-22 and making a 17m2 build out of it. Haven't seen any new manufactured 17m2's around recently. Previously looked at a savage bolt in 17m2, but no longer see it on their website or in catalogs. Did the big name makers stop producing them?


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!
This is my sons(16) gun, the first I have ever purchased. He has joined a youth target shooting group and we are talking about mods to help his shooting. With all the reading we have been doing it seems like many things can be changed to improve accuracy. Found a real cool web site yesterday with lots of "how to`s". We are looking at a bolt buffer and trigger kit now.

Huntinbull, Are these trigger kits adjustable? Son(Matt) shot in his first CMP match last weekend. All guns had to pass inspection. Weight and trigger pull were watched closely. The trigger pull for the matches he will be shooting right now has a minimum pull of 3#. 

He shoot 437. Purdy good for a first try.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can buy the trigger and sear springs for a given weight of trigger pull. Mine came with springs for a 2# pull and it is within an ounce or so. Check out rimfirecentral.com They have tons of info there. Peruse the forums and check out some sponsors.

Good luck to you and your son with the build and the competitions.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Check out rimfirecentral.com lots and lots of info.


----------

